
The AOL Time-Warner merger 20 years later - kposehn
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/aol-time-warner-merger-20-years-later-randall-boe
======
Nzen
tl;dr Randal Roe, a lawyer who helped define the merger for AOL's side. This
is predominantly a comparison of internet (companies) then and now, with some
emotional color of the deal itself. He does, though, outline why he thinks AOL
initiated and regretted the merger: it hoped to improve advertising of aquired
content through the aquired streams, but found it had bought a conglomerate
rather than a unified Company. Pretty quick to read: 6 paragraphs.

